# Italian A1 league - 15th tourn



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

04/01/2004

Treviso VS Siena *96-73* 
Rome VS Messina *81-76* 
Skipper Bologna VS Roseto *91-89* 
Milan VS Trieste *88-77* 
Pesaro VS Cantù *97-68* 
Livorno VS Biella *92-84* 
Udine VS Varese *95-101* 
Teramo VS Avellino *96-81* 
Reggio Calabria VS Naples *59-58* 

-------------------------------------------------

place-team-points-wins-losts

01. Bologna 24 12-3
02. Siena 24 12-3
03. Pesaro 22 11-4
04. Varese 22 11-4
05. Treviso 20 10-5
06. Naples 18 9-6
07. Rome 16 8-7
08. Milan 14 7-8
09. Udine 14 7-8
10. Cantù 14 7-8
11. Teramo 12 6-9
12. Reggio Calabria 12 6-9
13. Biella 12 6-9
14. Roseto 10 5-10
15. Livorno 10 5-10
16. Trieste 10 5-10
17. Avellino 8 4-11
18. Messina 8 4-11 

-------------------------------------

TOP SCORERS

Lucas Recker (Roseto) *35* points ( 11/20 from 3 !!  )
Gianluca Basile (Bologna) *34* points
Keith Karter (Teramo) *30* points
Mario Boni (Teramo) *27* points

TOP REBOUNDERS

Christopher Massie (Roseto) *14* reb.
Luca Garri (Livorno) *13* reb.
Denis Marconato (Treviso) *11* reb.
Matt Bonner (Messina) *10*


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

why didn't vujanic play? didn't matter though, as möttölä had 6 assists!

any news about rannikko, shouldn't he be back any day now?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>el_Diablo</b>!
> why didn't vujanic play? didn't matter though, as möttölä had 6 assists!
> 
> any news about rannikko, shouldn't he be back any day now?


Hi Diablo

If I know right, Vujanic has got flu.

Good news from Pesaro about Rannikko: Temmu should return on the field around end january / early february !

Gretz


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

thanks.

great win for rossoneri today(yesterday actually...)


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>el_Diablo</b>!
> thanks.
> 
> great win for rossoneri today(yesterday actually...)


:grinning:


----------



## Txapu_Nocioni (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi, do you know any Italian Message Board???

I'd like to know if there's some Lega's Board.

Thanks


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Txapu_Nocioni</b>!
> Hi, do you know any Italian Message Board???
> 
> I'd like to know if there's some Lega's Board.
> ...


Ciao

Go here


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

Thanks for bringing us fresh news from the great intalian league ItalianBBlover.

I'm looking for information concerning my man K'zell Wesson. he was in france last year , in cholet basket exactly , and he was a big part of the success the team obtained in the last 2 years. He is now , as you surely know , in roseto , which in not so well ranked (14). What's the problem with them? The italian league is one of the best in europe , so roseto is surely a good team anyway , even if there results are low.

besides , you certainly discovered are famous french PG Frederic forte. (Avellino). In a french BBall periodical , he was claiming before the season started , that avellino was so strong that they could win the french championship . Forte is not a bad dude but he was perhaps a bit unrealistic at this point. Does he play well in avellino? not too slow?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ballstorm</b>!
> Thanks for bringing us fresh news from the great intalian league ItalianBBlover.
> 
> I'm looking for information concerning my man K'zell Wesson. he was in france last year , in cholet basket exactly , and he was a big part of the success the team obtained in the last 2 years. He is now , as you surely know , in roseto , which in not so well ranked (14). What's the problem with them? The italian league is one of the best in europe , so roseto is surely a good team anyway , even if there results are low.
> ...


Hi Ballstorm !

Well, K'zell Wesson is playing quite well in Roseto with 13.1 ppg and 9.2 rpg.

Roseto isn't so bad, but in a italian 1th division league with teams like Treviso, Pesaro, Siena, Bologna, Rome, Udine etc it's hard to do well for some small teams like Roseto, Avellino or Trieste.

Frederic Forte isn't playing very well, but in any case Avellino is another typical middle-low/low ranking team.
Avellino or Roseto VS Pau-Orthez or Villeurbanne (right the name?) can hardly win, but I think that against the other teams of the french league they can win with no many difficulties.

Grettings


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

Thanks ItalianBBlover

forte not so good ? damn! what a surprise..he reminds me of a mark jackson with a broken leg. (the real mark jackson is too fast)...just kidding.

there's a big difference in term of quality , between the french league and the italian one. How many american player do we have that could fit in the italian first league? may be 3-4. And the french league does not seems to get better . And above all , the formation , which could be helpfull ,is not as efficient as it is in the football.


----------

